# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  أشهر عشر قراصنة إنترنت في العالم

## دموع الغصون

Top 10 Computer Hackers

 صَوَرَت وسائل الإعلام قراصنة الإنترنت بطرق مختلفة، فقد نعتتهم بالجواسيس ذوي التقنيات العالية اللذين يقتحمون الهيئات الحكومية، فواحد من هذه الأفلام جعلت منهم نسخة بشرية من المستحيل حدوثها على أرض الواقع.
- ومهما يكن مما يُشاع ، فإن هناك حقيقة لم يلتفت إليها كثيراً، هي أن قراصنة الإنترنيت لا ينتمون إلى سوية علمية أو اجتماعية واحدة.
- وهم بشكل عام اتُهِمُوا و وُبِخُوا من الهيئات الأمنية في جميع أنحاء العالم؛ نظراً لأنهم تمكنوا في كثير من الأحيان من السطو على وثائق هامة، و سرقوا الكثير من الأموال من المصارف، وتسببوا بالكثير من النفقات نتيجة انهيار بعض الأنظمة الكمبيوترية والشبكات بفعل منتجاتهم التخريبية "فيروسات، ديدان إلكترونية وغيرها..".
- في القائمة التالية نعرض عشرة من كبار القراصنة، ولكن الجالب للنظر والمثير للعجب، أن بعضهم يُعتبر من جهابذة الذكاء الصنعي والإنترنت في العالم .. تابع معنا التفاصيل.





















عقليات بالفعل تستحق الاحترام

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*لسا يا دموع في ناس متكتمين عليهم وبالفعل عقليات تستحق الاحترام..

مشكوره خيتو..*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

دموع الغصون

 بشكرك على هذا الموضوع الذي من خلاله 

تعرفنا على أهم القراصنة ونبذة عن أعمالهم المقرصنة 

كم استمتعت   بهذا الموضوع  سلمت يداكِ 

والله يبعدهم عنا  

ودي وتقديري

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*موضوع ممتع ومشوّق "دموع الغصون" .. وبالفعل هن عباقرة اكتر من كونهم "ملاحقين او مطلوبين" ..
واكيد فيه متلهم كتير لكن وظّفوا عبقريتهم في خدمة البشرية لا بإلحاق الضرر فيها ..

شكراً الك 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أشكركم على التعليقات الرائعة 
راق لي تواجد حروفكم العطرة هنا 
لأرواحكم أرق التحايا و أعطرها

----------

